# My Prince & Paris carbon



## szkaitec (Jan 24, 2006)

Just got the new frame. Very excited.
But feel the paint job a little slovenly.
Prince even painting off. Purely defective one.


----------



## foz (Sep 30, 2004)

"But feel the paint job a little slovenly.
Prince even painting off. Purely defective one"

not sure what you´re trying to say... what do you feel is wrong with the paint? and i can´t see any photos of a prince in your post. what´s defective?

foz


----------



## Ride_glendale (Sep 4, 2002)

Nice man ... I was gonna get that color but got the red one instead! Congrats and welcome to the Paris Carbon club.


----------



## foz (Sep 30, 2004)

OK - I can see the photos of the prince now!!! but do tell about the paint - i need to know because my paris carbon should be here in a week or two and i don´t want any nasty surprises!!!


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

szkaitec said:


> Just got the new frame. Very excited.
> But feel the paint job a little slovenly.
> Prince even painting off. Purely defective one.


Yeah, I've been disappointed on the Pins I've seen at a LBS. The silver graphic is not paint, but a decal which can peel off! I think the frame was a Dogma. For those bills, the silver should be integrated into the paint and clear coated over. See lotta orange peel too.

Granted, it's not the highest end model, but the pin striping on a 2006 Galileo I saw was smeared. Right on the top tube too.


----------



## dawgcatching (Apr 26, 2004)

I have seen several Pinarello's with thin and brittle paint. One was a Marvel, another a Dogma, and the 3rd was a 2006 Galileo. All had little chips by the time they were built: lightly tap a L-shaped hex on the top tube, and a 2x2mm flake would chip off. The Galileo had been ridden 1 week by the time I saw it and had multiple chips. Really unnacceptable, IMO. The F4:13 I built last year seemed to have much sturdier paint.


----------



## 40dave (Oct 20, 2005)

*Paint problems*

Could you send posts of your paint problem on your 2006 Galileo.
I saw a blue&black and a white&black at my LBS and did'nt notice the paint defects.
I'm still interested in either the Galileo or the F4:13.
You got me worried with your last post.


----------



## dawgcatching (Apr 26, 2004)

40dave said:


> Could you send posts of your paint problem on your 2006 Galileo.
> I saw a blue&black and a white&black at my LBS and did'nt notice the paint defects.
> I'm still interested in either the Galileo or the F4:13.
> You got me worried with your last post.


Sorry, it was the rep's bike, so I don't have a photo. But, he had it only built for a week, and had a few paint chips already. My Dogma has already had the paint chips patched up.


----------



## triple b (Jan 11, 2006)

*F4:13*

Bought all carbon colored F4:13 two months ago. Rides and looks great, about 1m so far on it.
Only issue was the seat post clamp would not tighten up enough. LBS solved the problrm.
I would highly recommended the bike. :


----------



## ashum2004 (Oct 18, 2005)

*Found mine at a small shop in Italy*

Finally put this together after I got back.


----------



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

I've seen corners of a brand new Pinarello Opera frame's head badge lifting off which was made out of soft clear plastic and was stuck on with sticky back... looked real cheesy... real turn off....


----------



## 40dave (Oct 20, 2005)

*F4:13 weight*

Congrats TripleB for your new F4:13
Could you tell us your build on your new baby?
Do you know the exact weight?
Just trying to see if the gain of weight between a mixt frame (alu + carbon fork and back) and a full carbon is substantial or not ?
Thanks


----------



## dawgcatching (Apr 26, 2004)

Ride reports anyone....? Any comparisons? You all must be getting in mega miles with those objects of lust in your garage, beckoning to be ridden!


----------



## Aussie Carl (Jan 11, 2006)

*Opera's*



6was9 said:


> I've seen corners of a brand new Pinarello Opera frame's head badge lifting off which was made out of soft clear plastic and was stuck on with sticky back... looked real cheesy... real turn off....


OK, you guys have me worried now. I have just put a deposit down on a nice new Opera Leonardo FP. How long ago did you see this problem with the head badge? When you say a Pinarello Opera are you referring to the original Pinarello Opera or one of the new Opera's? Should I be asking some questions on the paint job at my LBS? All the Opera's I have seen have appeared on first inspection to have superlative paint jobs.


----------



## triple b (Jan 11, 2006)

*weight*

Pinarerello F4:13 Set up: 
Record(no carbon cranks)
Eurus Wheels(nice looking)
Speedplay(no problems)
Deda Newton Bar and Stem
Fizik Arione(ouch)
Most(pinny seat post)
Cateye computer 
Serfas carbon bottle holders(cool)
weight about 17lbs
The bike is sweet. I live in Florida so weight is not a big issue. The bike handles great and is very stiff. @180lbs. it is comfortable for me. The top tube is vlong be sure you take that in to account when fitting the bike, You wont notice it until you are on the bike for a long ride.
I hope that helps.
I will try to get an exact figure on the weight.


----------



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

Aussie Carl said:


> OK, you guys have me worried now. I have just put a deposit down on a nice new Opera Leonardo FP. How long ago did you see this problem with the head badge? When you say a Pinarello Opera are you referring to the original Pinarello Opera or one of the new Opera's? Should I be asking some questions on the paint job at my LBS? All the Opera's I have seen have appeared on first inspection to have superlative paint jobs.[/quote
> 
> No I don't think you need to worry about the head badge... I was talking about a Pin Opera that I saw a couple of years ago... the new Pin and Opera frames, I don't think, come with real (well..plastic) attached/ raised head badge any more...


----------



## triple b (Jan 11, 2006)

*Head badge*

It is plastic,raised and I can see it peeling. The LBS said he will replace it if it comes off.
A minor issue in my opinion the rest of the workmanship on the bike is outstanding.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2006)

ashum2004 said:


> Finally put this together after I got back.


Gorgeous bike!!!!!!!


----------



## szkaitec (Jan 24, 2006)

*completed*

completed. 
more clear pics.


----------



## 40dave (Oct 20, 2005)

*Black and blue machine*

Congrats on the completion of your build
Really nice looking bike.
Could you tell us the details on your build.
Seems to me like you went with a good portion of Campy.
Record carbon crank ? Neutron wheels ?
By the way are your wheels enough rigid on climbs ?
Would you have the weight of your finish baby ?


----------



## szkaitec (Jan 24, 2006)

*reply*

01 Sorry. No time to test ride so far.

02 8.2kg almost same weight with my Litespeed Tuscany which built up at the same time
But with Mavic SL and Dura ace.

03 Paris 53cm
Deda Elementi Newton stem/handlebar 330g
Chorus carbon chainset 515g/brake/Ergo levers
Record front,rear(short) gear/half Ti cassette 13/26 /chain/BB
Campy Neutron wheelsets 1,550g/ Prorace tires 440g
Fizik Arione saddle 230g
Most seat post/ Pinarello headset
Elite Mag.Cage x2 92g
Ultegra pedals 304g
Onda FP fork ?
All my cycling mates. Nobody believes it is so heavy.
I will weight it again more accurately.

04 Hopefully it is the first one Paris Carbon in China.
Thanks again, "Glory cycles "


----------



## triple b (Jan 11, 2006)

*F 4:13 weight*

Size 55 frame
campy record(no carbon crank)
fizik arione
eurus wheels
deda newton bar and stem
serfas bottle holders
cateye computer
speedplay x2 stainless pedals

weight 17.3 lbs


----------



## foz (Sep 30, 2004)

Mine is almost ready too - should be finished tomorrow. I´ve gone with the almost exact same build as you - chorus everything (except mavic brakes and veloce cassette), neutrons with michelins, deda newton bar and stem, arione, pinarello post etc. The frame is a 54cm and frame, fork and headset weighed in at 1660g. working out the total weight from a mixture of known weights (stuff I've actually weighed myself) and manufacturer weights I make it 7400g total.

foz


----------

